# John Wayne Parr signs with bellator



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow just saw John wayne parr has signed with bellators kickboxing division. John wayne is probably my favourite fighter. I first saw him competing in the contender Muay Thai reality show where he got to the finals and I only just found out he was still competing as the show was in 2007 and he was one of the older guys then so I thought he'd retired but nope still competing at 40 he has 94 wins and 32 loses and he's still winning fights and was a champion in 2014. It's interesting though because mma fighters have no where near that career length and everyone says kickboxing or Muay Thai are more damaging than mma. it'll be good to see his fights as I get bellator fights on tv so it'll be great to be able to watch a legend like him compete.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 16, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> It's interesting though because mma fighters have no where near that career length



LOL, give it a chance it hasn't been going very long! Certainly not as long as MT or kick boxing.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 16, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> LOL, give it a chance it hasn't been going very long! Certainly not as long as MT or kick boxing.



No but he's been fighting since 1992 has had 126 kickboxing fights and 13 boxing matches and 1 mma fight so 140 pro fights all together and that's not including his amateur career. Not many mma fights who've been fighting 24 years and 140 fights and are still competing and still winning


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 17, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> No but he's been fighting since 1992 has had 126 kickboxing fights and 13 boxing matches and 1 mma fight so 140 pro fights all together and that's not including his amateur career. Not many mma fights who've been fighting 24 years and 140 fights and are still competing and still winning




You missed the point, I was saying MMA hasn't been going long enough for people to have had a long career in it, you have to give it time.


----------

